# mannual for an old craftsman router



## RJweb (Feb 2, 2012)

Good evening,
sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this. I am trying to find a manual for #315.17400 super router craftsman, any help would appricated, thx in advance


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, JR ~ You might try this link ... managemylife(dot com)/mmh/owner_manuals 

Because I haven't reach the required 10 postings, I can not type in the precise web link, so be sure to remove the (dot com) and insert a period plus the "com". If you reach this site, you most likely would be ahead of the game by posting your question to the support staff and be prepared to register. Good luck and let us know how this works for you.

Bob


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

RJweb said:


> Good evening,
> sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this. I am trying to find a manual for #315.17400 super router craftsman, any help would appricated, thx in advance


Aparrently this router was made for sears by Ryobi Parts list is available on line from sears at Sears.com under parts just put in model #. HERE IS SEARS OEM LIST.

Craftsman OEM List


----------



## timscoupon (Nov 1, 2015)

I recently picked up a used Crafstman Super router model # 315.17400. it was pristine, and it had the original manual/parts list with it. I made a high res .pdf of the manual so you can blow it up and see the parts clearly. If you are still looking for the manual, email me at timscoupon (at) yahoo (dot) com and i can forward it to you. The size of the file is 16.8Mb.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mike. The posts you are answering to are 3 years old. However, I checked our manuals section and I didn't see that model so it would be good to add it to our collection. If you go to the top of this page and click on the large Routerforums.com logo that will take you to our home page. Scrolling down the screen you will come to the Tool Manuals sub-forum which has a category for Craftsman tools. You can post a new thread there and add the pdf you have into that sub-forum. Thanks for joining us.


----------



## timscoupon (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes, I saw they were over three years old, but I was still not able to find the manual online. I thought someone might have played a "notify me" setting of any activity on this sub-section. Just threw it out there. Regrettably, at 600 dpi, the .pdf of the manual is just over the allowable file size. I'll have to rescan at a lower Rez or zip the file to try to compress it. 

Thanks for the follow up. I have a feeling I'll be learning quite a bit from the forum.

Thx.


----------



## timscoupon (Nov 1, 2015)

*Craftsman Super Router # 315.17400*

Just a quick funny fact: 
The manual for the Craftsman Super Router # 315.17400 is attracting interest two years after posting. I have forwarded it to over 25 people since the posting. 
Regrettably, the file is just a little too large to post on the forum. To make it fit, I'd have to reduce the resolution, which would reduce the ability to expand the parts illustrations and parts list. 

If anyone is still interested in the manual, keep sending me their requests. Since I travel a fair amount, it might be a few days until I can get it to you, but I won't forget your request. 

Tim


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

could you post it in multiple parts???


----------



## woody/ (Apr 8, 2018)

I just found a Craftsman 315.17400 in sum of my dads stuff and do not have a manual. If you could forward me a PDF I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't seen Mike/Tim's Coupon on here for a while but in the manuals section he spelled out his personal email. If he hasn't changed it you can email and ask him. I'll PM it to you Woody.


----------



## timscoupon (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup, i’m Still on here once in a while. If anyone still wants the .pdf for this router, please send a request to timscoupon(at)yahoo(dot)com
So far, about 30 people have requested the .pdf of the manual. 
It has been kinda fun to see the life this router has had. 
As soon as tax time is over, i’ll Rescan the manual into smaller sections so it can be mounted here. 

Tim


----------



## woody/ (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for information charles .I just sent an email to Tim.

Bill


----------

